# FAO Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I thought you might miss this post in another forum on MHF
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46428.html and I know you would probably like the chance to reply.
:wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is another one that I think you might have missed
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46726.html


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thanks Briarose,

Kath


----------

